# The Amazing Pictures Thread!



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

The thread is titled "Amazing pictures", not "Disturbing pictures".


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Is the *ANYTHING GOES*.. as explained in the opening graphic or not.. but I try to put picture that are shockingly out of the ordinary... *almost surreal *because of stupidity (WAR) or beautifulness.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Yes, his pictures of the Snow Leopards are breathtaking! This was actually the first pic that came to mind when I saw the thread, just took me a while to find.


is that the elusive cat, that lives somewhere in siberia?


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

the photos by Lapp-Pro are created using a camera with an open shutter. But isimple light, these people use a variety of lighting sources that make their photos look from another world.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

a squirrel crashing Melissa and Jackson Brandts' photo opportunity at Lake Minnewanka, in Canada's Banff National Park


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

D.D. said:


> is that the elusive cat, that lives somewhere in siberia?


Extremely elusive, only been filmed a handful of times. I do believe they roam the himalayas! Which just makes them all that more difficult to film, as they've been known to stalk you from miles and miles away just to get away from you.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/expressmonorail/3043760419/


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

*All McDonald's restaurants make a USA map..lighting all cities and roads*


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

*Seeking Supreme Enlightenment*

A sublimely spiritual study ...


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

The-E-Vid said:


> *All McDonald's restaurants make a USA map..lighting all cities and roads*


Wow! You can see all the major metropolitan areas.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Amazing places

Alesund, Norway


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Bagan, valley of 2000 temples, Burma









www.picturecorrect.com


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Bagan is a stunner.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yuanyang Rice Terraces, China


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> Yuanyang Rice Terraces, China


It looks like a painting!

Rio's mountains are smaller than Hong Kong's, yet look bigger.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Zakynthos, Greece









www.kristie.nl


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yellowstone, USA

Clearing Storm by Ansel Adams









www.drowlord.com


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

D.D. said:


> Nomura Jellyfish off the coast of Nippon.


Wow, that's truly disgusting, makes me want to kill it.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

White cliffs of Dover


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Mont St Michel isle, France











Lauterbrunnen, valley of 72 waterfalls, Switzerland:











Raja Ampat, Papua, indonesia











Tungurahua, Ecuador


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

earthquake ruined city of Bam, Iran










Amsterdam, Netherlands












El Nido, Philippines


















Fuijiyama, Japan


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Afghan refugee girl












Kampuchea, village scene









www.stevemccurry.com



Barcelona, Spain











Sadhu Holy man, Kathmandu, Nepal












Sydney, Australia









http://successco.typepad.com



Dhaka, and Ganges delta Bangladesh
















Richard I' Anson, www.lonelyplanetimages.com and Bir Azam, www.earthshots.org



Jakarta Mosque, Indonesia









www.aulia-e-hind.com


Bern, Switzerland









www.wmda2008.org



Times Square, New York City, USA











Beirut, Lebanon









www.bloggingbeirut.com




Jeolla Province, South Korea


----------



## Schnitzel (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, first of all: Quite a lot of these pictures are in no way "amazing". But whatever, not arguing about taste.
But please stick to the thread-rule



D.D. said:


> PLEASE ONLY ONE PICTURE PER POST!!!!!:llama:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey spliff you got some very interesting pictures.. and some quite beautiful...


BUT

also stick to one picture per post... otherwise the page will become overloaded


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

VelesHomais said:


> Wow, that's truly disgusting, makes me want to kill it.


you can try.. but seen so many tentacles is just asking for trouble :runaway:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

JoHaN 15 said:


> White cliffs of Dover


Woa those are the most beautiful cliffs i have seen... but it looks like it erodes quite fast.. .


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> Yellowstone, USA
> 
> Clearing Storm by Ansel Adams
> 
> ...


Was at a Ansel Adams exhibition in the weekend. Some really nice pictures he took if you consider how old they are.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

more pix page 4


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

changing pages *** :tongue2:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

changing pages :rant:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

changing pages


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

changing pages :bleep:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

changing pages :rant:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

changing pages


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

changing pages :rant: ksjalkd


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

3 more to go :happy:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

almost there


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

This is not spam


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Russian security officers walk along the railroad tracks as the Soyuz rocket is rolled out to the launch pad Monday, Sept. 28, 2009 at the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. The Soyuz is scheduled to launch the crew of Expedition 21 and a spaceflight participant on Sept. 30, 2009. 

Photograph by Bill Ingall


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Visible from space, a smoke plume rises from Manhattan after two planes crashed into the towers of the World Trade Center. This photo was taken of metropolitan New York City the morning of Sept. 11, 2001, from aboard the International Space Station. "Our prayers and thoughts go out to all the people there, and everywhere else," said Station Commander Frank Culbertson of Expedition 3, after the attacks.

Credit to Nasa


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

D.D. said:


> is that the elusive cat, that lives somewhere in siberia?


from wiki:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^thanks for the graph


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, "Clearing Storm" photo by Ansel Adams is of *Yosemite National Park * NOT *Yellowstone National Park*.

Someone please correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

where is the picture???


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^ I think it was posted on another page.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

SCREWED


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

if you look closely, you can spot corpses floating around


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

A Megamouth shark was captured by fishermen off the coast of Bicol while fishing for some mackerel. Instead of letting it go, well, the poor shark became a perfect pulutan sauteed in coconut milk. :eat:


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Worlds most dangerous road?


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Read the Rules! 

one image per post!


but damn that is one messed up road.. where is that at?


----------



## adeeh (Sep 24, 2009)

D.D. said:


> A Megamouth shark was captured by fishermen off the coast of Bicol while fishing for some mackerel. Instead of letting it go, well, the poor shark became a perfect pulutan sauteed in coconut milk. :eat:


 
Wow! That's one heck of a shark! :nuts:


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

The creation of this thread was a brilliant idea IMO :lol:

I'm collecting some pics I found around Internet to post them here


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

please do adam.. the more pics the better :happy:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Peter Lynn is a New Zealand kitemaker, engineer and inventor. He is notable for his construction of the world's largest kites (Guinness book of records holders)The World's Largest Kite, the Flag of Kuwait.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Facinated with big robots?? 

Facinated with gundam?

If you want to conquer the world, then this toy would be ideal....



The statue was built to commemorate 30 years of Mobile Suit Gundam. 'Mobile Suit Gundam' is the 'Star Wars' of Japan. The Gundam RX-78-2 Mecha is its X-Wing Fighter. Despite the many mechas and robots that exist in Japanese Pop Culture, the Gundam RX-78-2 has proven with time to be one of the most iconic.


----------



## SeriaLK (Jan 5, 2009)

Bothering aliens.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I had no a digital at the time I shot this one. But it is still one of my best


----------



## filled_up (Jun 26, 2009)

SeriaLK said:


> Bothering aliens.


What's up with this one?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I had no a digital at the time I shot this one. But it is still one of my best


Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

ØlandDK said:


> Looks amazing!!!


Indeed. I was in a mountain top near the city of Goiás, 400km west of Brasilia. It passed by my side and not a single drop on me:lol:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

_00_deathscar said:


> What happened in that LA one?


That's fake.. 

this is real










LA Station Fire earlier this September


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Quito, Ecuador

Morning of October 7th 1999


----------



## abcch (Sep 18, 2009)

looks like a huge ass tornado.


----------



## Schnitzel (Sep 13, 2008)

No it doesn't


----------



## abcch (Sep 18, 2009)

yes it does.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

no it doesn't


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

More like a nuke.


----------



## abcch (Sep 18, 2009)

more like a loud fart.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

abcch said:


> more like a loud fart.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

sorry for breaking the rules, but I couldn't post just one:

Monarch butterflies in Mexico:









My guess is that these are from the Rocky Mountains:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

thats alot of butterflies :nuts:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Imperfect Ending said:


> That's fake..
> 
> this is real
> 
> ...


wow! this pic looks like a scene from Independence Day where those huge ass alien ships appear from the clouds.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


>


Sierra Leone - what American wants to be.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

*Please do not make ****** jokes :sleepy:

Here in China’s mountainous village of Tian Xing, a team of British
cave explorers claim to have discovered the world’s deepest
underground shaft.

Connected by two cave systems, Qikeng and Dong Ba, their combined
depth measures an astonishing 1026 m.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

*The Husky and the Bear...an Amazing Story*
While Norbert Rosing was photographing polar bears in Manitoba near the Hudson Bay, a polar bear suddenly appeared.
He was sure he was going to see the end of his Husky sled dogs.
But the polar bear didn’t seem to be hungry.
just lonely…
And wanting a tummy rub. The polar bear returned every night to play with the dogs.

:grouphug:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

I think we have discovered Earth's rectum, and it looks amazing.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Awww, cute :hug:


----------



## Bhan Jojo Ngoi (Mar 5, 2007)

Mt. Pinatubo , Philippines.. the second largest terrestrial eruption of the 20th century


----------



## Bhan Jojo Ngoi (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Bhan Jojo Ngoi (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Bhan Jojo Ngoi said:


>


Reminds me of Jules Verne's classic


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

The Door to Hell :devil:


Located near the small town of Darvaza, Turkmenistan, and named by the locals as “The Door To Hell”, this man-made hole has been burning non-stop for the past 35 years. No one really knows how many tons of gas has been burned up to now and how much of it remains, but the whole thing looks like it could keep on going for another century.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

D.D. said:


> The Door to Hell :devil:


Impressive! And the shot is perfect!


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

filled_up said:


> What's up with this one?


It is a laser guide, used for adaptive optics

that bridge is from a strange perspective:nuts:


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

San Francisco air show:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^nice shot :drool:

Sunrise filtering through the rising mist at the base of the falls. A perfect moment. Snoqualmie Falls, Washington 30 miles east of Seattle

Photograph by Bill Hinton


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Underground you can still be the first person on Earth to take the small step, or the giant leap. This Tennessee cavern, christened Indianapolis by its premiere explorer, was only discovered last year.


Photograph by Stephen Alvarez


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

SUP LADIES 

Relief is a rolling back scratch in the brush for a hobbled horse freed of its saddle. Several outfitters guide clients into the Muskwa-Kechika Management Area in the Canadian Rockies, and some take hunters, who pay thousands of dollars for a shot at big game.

Photograph by Michael Christopher Brown


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

Mammatus Clouds Over New York 26/6/09 (No manipulation)










by Digiart2001 | jason.kuffer
A set of this event via Sam Cornwell's blog


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

D.D. said:


> SUP LADIES
> 
> Relief is a rolling back scratch in the brush for a hobbled horse freed of its saddle. Several outfitters guide clients into the Muskwa-Kechika Management Area in the Canadian Rockies, and some take hunters, who pay thousands of dollars for a shot at big game.
> 
> Photograph by Michael Christopher Brown


Why are his front paws tied together?


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

because apparently horses are into bondage.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^wow looks like from the move starship troopers, preparing to land and fight the bugs


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Half of them are grossly overweight and they look like they are travelling in luxury compared to our economic class


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

they could be the army reserve... or the national guard which tends to have a higher number of women and. fatasses


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Beirut, Lebanon, Second Lebanon War (2006) *


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Conte said:


>






Abdallah K. said:


> *Beirut, Lebanon, Second Lebanon War (2006) *



Hmmm... irony at its best... or worse. Bombing buildings as new ones go up. hno:


----------



## KayaMaya (Aug 25, 2009)

Conte said:


>


this can't be true..or is it??


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Hmmm... irony at its best... or worse. Bombing buildings as new ones go up. hno:


This picture really brings out the sense that "a picture is worth a thousand words"


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Iptucci said:


>


Museum display, no?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

KayaMaya said:


> this can't be true..or is it??


It's not


----------



## kimsmelling (Oct 30, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Museum display, no?


Yes.

The peculiarity is that being an excellent taxidermist stuffed animals get to recreate the movement which had never before possessed dissections.


----------



## 15 (Oct 31, 2009)

It is not French.


----------



## 15 (Oct 31, 2009)

So some Roman pictures needed for Germany.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Island Sloth said:


> I really suggest this thread go back to the skybar...its dying here...
> and its not about photographic art as much as its about amazing places moments that everyone can see and discuss, really...


I agree... I even almost forgot about it :nuts:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Perched above the lighted city of Catania, Italy, Mount Etna hurls a fountain of fire skyward as rivers of lava spill down its flanks. In spite of its dazzling displays, Mount Etna is a relatively safe volcano with rare, compact eruptions and slow-flowing lava that gives people a chance to escape

Pothograph by Carsten Peter


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Colonel Joseph Kittinger holds the world record for the highest ever parachute jump set back in 1960. He was involved in Project Excelsior, which researched high altitude bailout. Col Kittinger wore a pressurised suit, and on August 16th he jumped from a helium balloon at a height of 102,800 feet (31,300 m). He fell for 4 minutes and 36 seconds reaching a maximum speed of 988 km/h or 274 m/s before opening his parachute at 18,000 feet (5,500 m). He set and still holds world records for highest parachute jump, longest drogue-fall (4 min), and fastest speed by a human through the atmosphere. See a picture of Kittinger's famous jump below:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

This was taken at the 2009 Hundeschlittenrennen at Winterberg, Germany.

Photograph by Ian Hartley


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

This shot was captured in the Chimgan Mountains in Uzbekistan. Otabek Yuldashev went to a village for a short visit and on my way discovered this scene with a dog, sleeping on a fresh powder of thick snow. I guess it chose the sunny side to keep itself warm.


----------



## Zigoto (May 13, 2009)

*Pico da Neblina, Brasil*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Island Sloth (Jun 13, 2006)

may i ask the mods yet again to move this fantastic thread to the skybar as it is dying here?


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

bump! C'mon its too good a thread to kill.


----------

